# Pics of my A3



## richa3turbo (Feb 2, 2003)

As posted in thr MKIV's section... obviously not 'mk4' enough apparently


































What do you think?


----------



## XXX 1.8T (Aug 10, 2002)

*Re: Pics of my A3 (richa3turbo)*

lookin vnice








just make sure u slam the biatch http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## richa3turbo (Feb 2, 2003)

*Re: Pics of my A3 ( XXX 1.8T)*

Next week








50mm H&R Springs on Koni adjustalbe shocks


----------



## richa3turbo (Feb 2, 2003)

*Re: Pics of my A3 (richa3turbo)*

http://vortex3.rely.net/galler...e=600
Just seen my pic in the GTI International gallery too!


----------



## A4Jetta (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: Pics of my A3 (richa3turbo)*

Looks nice except for redundant stickers.


----------



## richa3turbo (Feb 2, 2003)

*Re: Pics of my A3 (A4Jetta)*

Its our company show car hence the stickers!


----------

